# Top Players 2004 Draft



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

So who will be the top players for next years WNBA draft? Here's a few I thought of:

Diana Taurasi
Alana Beard
Nicole Ohlde
Nicole Powell
Lindsay Whalen
Kelly Mazzante(sp?)
Chandi Jones
Shereka Wright

Who are some others?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Icisss Tillis.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

U guys think theyll go as crazy over diana as theyre goin over LeBron now? It seems as if many experts think she can be 1 of the greatest in the history of the womens game, and she sure shows it on the court.


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

> U guys think theyll go as crazy over diana as theyre goin over LeBron now? It seems as if many experts think she can be 1 of the greatest in the history of the womens game, and she sure shows it on the court.


Its a little different w/ Diana because she is coming from college, not high school like LeBron, but we probaly won't know how good she is until she plays in the WNBA.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Alana Beard is much better than Diana.


----------

